# Need help finding a part



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

Hi, 

I have a toro 524 snowblower with a 5hp Tecumseh motor. HS50 67074B SER-62388 

I need the plastic fan that attaches to the flywheel. When I went to start it this year it gernaded into a bunch of pieces. 

Ive looked online and have come up with a combo fan/flywheel on ebay for 80$. I just need the fan. Can anyone help?

Tecumseh HS50-67074B - Tecumseh 4-Cycle Horizontal Engine Engine Parts List #1 Diagram and Parts List | PartsTree.com


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

*This what you need?*

Tecumseh Small Engine Flywheel Fan 611156 Order now for same day shipping. 365 day return policy. RepairClinic.com


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

Quite possibly. Mine was so far gone I can't tell.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

$7 on ebay - worth a shot.

Tecumseh VLV55 Flywheel Fan 611156 | eBay


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

Maybe I looked up the wrong part number bef8re, but I don't remember that being the number. Again, I could easily be wrong


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

Tecumseh Flywheel Fan 5HP LAV50 Part 610934 | eBay

this is what you want the other two are for LT (lawn tractor) engines


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

What's the difference between the two? Wouldn't they both do the same? 

Thanks


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

TOTHEMAX said:


> What's the difference between the two? Wouldn't they both do the same?
> 
> Thanks


Yes. They both perform the same function but you need to figure out which one you need.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Can you try to assemble and post a photo of some of the larger pieces to get an idea of what blew up ??

From the parts diagram it looks like the plastic fan should have a cutout on the OD to fit around the magnet that triggers the magneto.
The one posted by 43128 doesn't have that cutout - - > Tecumseh Flywheel Fan 5HP LAV50 Part 610934 | eBay
Does your flywheel (part no. 224) have the external magneto and that magnet in the parts drawing mounted on it ??


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

Can't help you with a part, but I have experience replacing one of those plastic fans. They are held in place by simple pressure. To install a replacement, soak the new one in very hot water for a few minutes, then slip it on over the flywheel, it will tighten it's grip as it cools. You could also use a heat gun to warm it up, just be careful not to over cook the plastic. Keep the gun moving. Obviously, you can use the same technique to remove the fan.


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

I'll look when I get home. Thanks for the replys


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Can you try to assemble and post a photo of some of the larger pieces to get an idea of what blew up ??
> 
> From the parts diagram it looks like the plastic fan should have a cutout on the OD to fit around the magnet that triggers the magneto.
> The one posted by 43128 doesn't have that cutout - - > Tecumseh Flywheel Fan 5HP LAV50 Part 610934 | eBay
> Does your flywheel (part no. 224) have the external magneto and that magnet in the parts drawing mounted on it ??


There is no external magneto. The pieces are black in color, lots and lots of pieces that I couldn't put back together.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I found this fan part number 610933 for a 1978 Toro 5/24 (model 38040) on Toro's web site.https://www.toro.com/en/parts/partdetails/?id=2802

If you enter your model and serial number at, https://lookup3.toro.com/partdex/index.cfm?xCaller=Toro
you should see the engine part numbers for your machine which I "believe" is the same as the 1978 model I linked to.

I hope this helps.

Click on the drawing for magneto #610944a 5 hp to view the fan assembly for a points style ignition.


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## TOTHEMAX (Dec 7, 2014)

Flywheel and fan showed up today. 30$ shipped. I'll try and install it Monday. Thanks for your help. I'm sure I'll have a few more questions.


----------

